# SVN Properties rekursiv vererben



## reibi (13. Jan 2011)

Hi habe folgende Struktur auf meinem SVN_Repository


```
/ 
  -INTERN
    -trunk
      -my-prj
      -my-prj2
      -my-prj3
    -branches
    -tags
  -EXTERN
    -trunk
...
```

Nun sieht es so aus, das ich für jedes Projekt wie "my-prj" eine SVN-Ignorliste erstelle wo die üblichen Sachen drin stehen wie:

```
svn:ignore

.project

.classpath

.settings

target
```


Jetzt möchte ich folgendes tun:

Die Ignoreliste schon auf der Struktur "INTERN" benutzen und diese rekursiv ablassen. 

Wie ich die im Verzeichnis INTERN anlege weiss ich, aber nicht wie ich die rekursiv mache.

Ich habe 2 Tools:
Subversive für Eclipse: 
SVN-Tortoise(hier gibts ne checkbox wo ich sagen kann "apply recursively" - ist aber nicht aktiv, dh ich kanns nicht anklicken)


Weiß jemand wie ichs realisieren kann?

Gruss


----------



## maki (13. Jan 2011)

Vielleicht so:
Recursive svn:ignore - Bash - Snipplr Social Snippet Repository

Mache das selber nicht, sicher ist es eine wiederkehrende Aufgabe pro Projekt/Modul, dafür aber schnell erledigt und man kann immer noch packages haben die zB. target heissen, sonst wundert sich vielleicht irgendwann irgendein Entwickler


----------



## reibi (13. Jan 2011)

Hi ...
Danke ... aber habe bei uns leider keinen Zugriff auf Kommandozeile.

sorry


----------

